# MSW Student on the Verge of Dropping Out! Advice needed!



## Ashley24 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I'm going to try to make this brief and short. 

Here is what is going on (a brief intro of myself):

I am 24 years old. Always been shy. Starting at 19.20, severe social anxiety hit, along with Generalized, but definitely more SA.
I lost all my group of friends from childhood so my SA got much worst and I think that is where it all really began.
I've been pretty much isolated for the last 5 years.

Currently, I am not on any medications and I have been in therapy for the last year. Really all I do in therapy is talk. We don't role play, we don't practice social skills, nothing really SA related.

Anyways, I graduated in 2012 with my BS in Public Health. I survived the program because I met a friend who also had a disability and stuck by his side the majority of the whole program. After graduating, I couldn't find a job. I decided to go back to school to get my graduate degree in Social Work.

I've always wanted to help people and I feel like I can truly relate to others on so many aspects that I thought social work would be a good fit for me. I started the program 3 weeks ago. Let me tell you, this is not the best time right now in my personal life. I really trying to find out who I am, find out what I want in my life, and who I want in my life. Leading up to going back to school, I was taking serious time out to think about my life and my decisions and past.

Anyways back to what I was saying, yeah, so I started the program 3 weeks ago. Along with the 6 classes I am taking, I also have a 18 hour field placement at a health based clinic in a school setting, and I started a graduate assistantship position for 10-20 hours a week at the school. The classes mostly all sit in ciricles and its all about talking and sharing opinions. Honestly, I am paralyzed with fear and cannot even think straight enough to come together to make an answer. I already know, within these 3 weeks, people are already catching onto my nervousness. Maybe they think I'm shy and its new so it will go away. However, if they only knew, this is how I am 90% of the time and I have learned, even with getting to know someone, the SA is still there. 

So, these classes have been intense for me with the participation and group work and role plays and video recording. My field internship is intense because I don't feel equipped enough to help kids and their parents. I was told today that sometimes we have to help ourselves first before we can help others. I totally agree and now I'm starting to question, should I stay in this program or not?

Has anyone else been in a social work program and have dealt with SA? Any suggestions on what I might do? I know I need to make a decision quick because the longer I stay, the harder it will be to leave. I don't know what else I will do if I leave the program. I know I will seriously need to take a look at myself and get some severe therapy to combat with SA. I cannot let this ruin my life. I cannot let myself ruin my own life. I am my biggest enemy, which is sad. 

Anyways, I know this was probably long so I apologize. Any advice will be appreciated. Thanks everyone!


----------



## ingenious53 (May 27, 2011)

Wow, you have alot going on right now, however, I think you have come too far to give up now. Giving that your career will involve involve interaction with others, now is a good time to work out your fear. I think you should ask your therapist to help you practice your social skills. Also, have you heard of meetup? There might be an social anxiety group, in your area, that you can attend. There is also social phobics anonymous where people meet over the telephone. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Chappy02 (Sep 27, 2012)

Tomorrow, I'm starting my MSW program and I am very nervous about it. I saw one of my class syllabus and looks like I need to do a class presentation and have group discussions about articles. I worried that I would have trouble balancing work, school, and my own personal life. I’m also concerned that I will fail my classes.


I’ve heard that the first year is the most difficult for MSW students.


----------

